# VPN zwischen Router und Client



## xxxTargetxxx (23. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal wieder ein Problem und http://www.gidf.de konnte mir leider nicht helfen!

Ich möchte mit meinen Notebook über VPN auf unser Firmennetzwerk zugreiffen. Das Problem liegt hierbei nicht bei der Konfiguration vom Router des Firmennetzwerks, sondern bei meinem Router Daheim. Wenn ich über mein Handy mit meinem Notebook ins Internet gehe kann ich ohne Probleme die VPN-Verbindung aufbauen. Wenn ich aber zu Hause mit meinem Kabel am Router ins Internet gehe funktioniert diese nicht. Ergo das Problem liegt beim Router.

Die Verbindung erfolgt über PPTP zum Firmenrouter (Draytek Vigor 2900). Blockiert mein Router Daheim die ausgehenden Ports für eine VPN-Verbindung? Welche Einstellungen muss ich treffen, damit ich auch durch meinen Routert Zugriff erhalten kann

Vielen Dank schonmal für euere Hilfe!

Gruß xxxTargetxxx


----------



## AndreG (23. April 2008)

Moin,

Wie heißt es immer so schön bei den Windows Fehlermeldungen: "Bitte wenden sie sich an ihren Administrator". 

Normalerweise sind VPN's so aufgebaut das nicht irgendwer damit eine Verbindung aufbauen kann. Wenn dies nur auf z.B. dein Handy Provider beschränkt ist wirst du nie Erfolg haben weil es so gewollt ist.

Daten zu deinem BS und Router würden wenns nicht so ist auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## xxxTargetxxx (24. April 2008)

Morgen,
mhh, würd mich gerne an unseren Administrator wenden, aber wir sind so klein, dass ich das nebenbei Betreibe.

Betriebssystem vom Notebook ist WindowsVista und der Router ist ein Vigor 2900V bei mir daheim. In der Firma is es ein Draytek Vigor 2900. Hab mir auch überlegt ein Lan2Lan VPN aufzubauen, möchte aber auch Zugriff auf das Netzwerk haben, wenn ich nicht über meinem Router ins Internet gehe. (Also wenn ich über das Handy ins Internet gehe.)

Kann es der Internetanbieter Arcor sein

Danke!!


----------

